# Representing imperial guard veterans for fluff



## ranger801 (Mar 2, 2011)

I was wondering, what would be the appropriate model to use to represent a veteran squad? i was going to use kraskins but noticed they had hot shot lasguns and later found out theyre the cadian versions of stormtroopers, even though they come in a squad of 10 which is weird, so i thought of just using catachans since all the different regiments have special weapons you can buy seprately. A regular army type of regiment mixed with a jungle fighting guerrila army to mix their combat tacitcs and also for some interesting fluff. So i was wondering, what do you guys use to represent your veterans or what would you if you dont play guard? (fluff wise of course which is why im interested)


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would go for catchans myself as that what I use in my army, which is mainly cadians.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

If you don't want to go the mixed army approach and go full Cadian, I would suggest painting them differently like special stripes or insignias over their helmets to give them a unique feel. That or add extra bits from the command squad sprue such as different heads and accessories. This would represent their veteran status as the various non-standard looking equipment would show their experience. You could even throw in a decapitated xenos or Chaos Marine heads at their feet or held by them to show their specific experience towards a particular army you normally face. Don't forget you can use both Cadians or Catachans with these modifications if you want so go crazy, just whatever fits with your fluff the most, good luck!


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

you could use cadian torso and legs, with catachan heads and arms. they look bulky with their flak armour. they catachan arms are great to handle plasma and melta guns common in the veterans. 

i like the conversion on them. actually i use the catachan as penal legion.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I know my Paint scheme is sort of what we do in the Seabee Battalion. Im using Ctatchans. Jungle Green camies is the uniform for stateside, out in the combat zone we have Desert Tan camies since our current theatre of war is the Desert. So my Platoons are my home planet guys in the everyday uniform colors. My vets are the ones off campaigning on a Desert Planet and banding together in mis match units coming home and being deployed with the relaxe rookies as the specialist. 

Make your Vets stand out by Uniform diference and maybe extra gear, My vets are the guys who are use to be deployed and have more gear from previous tours. Here at state side the majority of the battalion has basic gear if called to immediat action, and use the more formal platoon structer. While our vets use more of patrole sqaud structor. Anywho just some ideas.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

I personally use Cadian/catachan main force with Vostroyan officer corps. Either i will continue the vostroyans into the veterans or use my mordians/tallarns due to their rarity


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well if you want to and can afford, there are specially made veterans from forge world if you really want them to put out from the rest of the army. I think old metal catachan models still existed (if they dont exist today still) for that, holding shotguns and looking not regular IG-isch.

Or you can do as earliers ones said, mix up catachans with cadian spare parts. I was thinking of doing that myself but I never got around to test it and now my army is complete, except for 2 tanks.


----------



## Guarder22 (Jan 15, 2011)

I use pig iron helmets, grenades, and autoguns to signify my veterans. Like so...










This matches my regimental fluff where the planet is a tech world where projectile weapons are more common than lasrifles and where several fragmented STC designs can be found, most of which were designs for advanced armor and optics systems which helps explain the 4+armour save (grenadiers) and the uncanny ability for my veterans squads to actually kill their targets (gotta love seeing nothing but fives and sixes for the damage rolls).


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Guarder22 said:


> I use pig iron helmets, grenades, and autoguns to signify my veterans. Like so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find the helmets?


----------

